# Extra Parts Rib O Lator?



## danbono (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi I was getting my new Rib-O-Lator ready to cook 2 racks of ribs on my WSM 22" with the Cajun Bandit rotisserie..I have 2 parts that I don't where they are to go? Look like some sort of adapters.
THanks Dan


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 12, 2018)

I haven't had mine for years and don't recognize those pieces.. But I do remember there being some spacers or weights ??


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 12, 2018)

Or what he said ^^^^^^^^^ :)


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 12, 2018)

??


----------



## danbono (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi All Got this E mail back from Rib O lator.
Thanks Dan
*Rib-O-Lator <[email protected]>*
if you are using a 5/16" rod then these spacers/adapters are inserted into the 4 armed bracket hole to take up the slack.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 13, 2018)

so i guessed right, spacers :)


----------



## danbono (Apr 13, 2018)

jaxgatorz said:


> so i guessed right, spacers :)



I will find out later today, when I do the ribs, with the Rib O Lator.
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi All Put the spacers in, all went fine..MPIA to line up the shelfs, one kept hitting the side of my WSM 22" other wise so far all good.
Got the Digi DX2 set for 250* seems to holding good. Hope to get some pics up.
Dan


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes they area pain... Loved cooking with it, hated setup and clean up :)  Looking forward to some food porn !!!


----------



## danbono (Apr 13, 2018)

Here here a pic. Boy the ribs cooked fast. Filled the WSM 22 half way with KBB added 3 apple chunks.
Looked done after 4 hrs at 250-275,left them on for about another  hour, bad move.. Came out  little over done for my taste.
After 4 hrs they has a nice color and looked juicy, should have pulled them. Next time.
The Digi DX2 work pretty for awhile holding 250*, but at times went into the 285 range?
Got the temps back down by closing the top vent half way.
The pic is at 4 hr mark.
Dan


----------

